
When Whales and Humans Talk - kawera
https://www.hakaimagazine.com/features/when-whales-and-humans-talk/
======
ajuc
> Even the Yupik belief that beluga whales were once land-dwelling creatures
> is rooted in reality: some 50 million years ago, the ancestor of modern-day
> whales walked on land. As if recalling this, whale fetuses briefly develop
> legs before losing them again.

Whales are mammals, who was doubting they had a land-walking ancestor?

In general this article is taking stuff that's obvious, scientifically proven,
or at least possible, and mixes it with animals spirits and other obvious
bullshit, and concludes "so maybe there's something there?".

It's weird.

------
hokus
Its called channeling.

Please pretend I didn't say anything.

